

Whitehouse Website Let Their SSL Certificate Expire - dkroy
https://whitehouse.gov/

======
zrail
If you examine the cert, it's not expired. Akamai is serving the wrong cert so
there's a hostname mismatch.

~~~
itengelhardt
the cert on www.whitehouse.gov is down as well (that's where the
*.whitehouse.gov cert would fit in nicely). I think the setup is messed up

~~~
zrail
www is the problem, where Akami is serving their own instead of the
whitehouse.gov wildcard. The cert coming in for whitehouse.gov is fine and not
expired.

------
itengelhardt
May I recommend to set up the SSL expiry notification using this website:
[https://www.expeditedssl.com/simple-ssl-
scanner/scan?target_...](https://www.expeditedssl.com/simple-ssl-
scanner/scan?target_domain=www.whitehouse.gov) ?

That might help to prevent such incidents in the future.

------
ingler
But we can trust them with "cyberpolicy".

~~~
Someone1234
No more or less so than yesterday.

"Everyone" has had an certificate issue at one point or another, Microsoft,
Google. Apple, and if tech' firms get it wrong then what chance does anyone
else have?

------
pcmonk
And of course, this is on the same day as their cybersecurity summit at
Stanford.

